# Daisy has an eye infection!



## nimra (Apr 15, 2015)

I was changing the food and water yesterday morning when I notice one of Daisy's eye was looking smaller than the other. This morning, both eyes looked like they were in a bad shape. I will try to post a picture of Daisy's eyes. Can somebody tell me how to cure this at home? We only have vets that treat cats and dogs in my city, and I am really concerned about Daisy. I don't want her to be sick or anything because birds are so fragile and they die so easily.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Without a proper diagnosis Daisy could have a number of medical conditions. You can do a online consultation using skpe or send pictures via email to an Avian vet. Do you have a zoo or bird park nearby, wildlife rehabilitation Centre, anything like this that could help you. It sounds quite concerning that both eyes are now affected. Is she eating and acting normal otherwise? She may have a sinus, infection or something that needs Antibiotics. Please do your most to get some help for her.
In the mean time you can bathe her eye area with a chamomile tea that is room temperature. this will help soothe any inflammation.


----------



## nimra (Apr 15, 2015)

I finally managed to get a shot of Daisy's eye. I think Cathy you are right, she probably has a sinus infection. Here it is:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Having sterile saline solution with no additives or preservatives as part of your budgies' first aid kit is always recommended.

As Cathy said, it is important you get additional help with regard to Daisy's condition. You can work with a regular vet who can consult either on-line or by phone with an Avian Vet if necessary.

You can try these:

Dr. Awais- 48 lalazar market, Near Chowk Thoker Niaz Baig,
Raiwand Road, Lahore - 35700, Pakistan
Mobile: 03004348993, 03004349002

Veterinary Doctors in Pakistan

https://www.facebook.com/uvasclinic/

I wish your little Daisy all the best. 
Please keep us updated on her condition.*


----------



## nimra (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for these links, I will check them out. Also, can I use Baytril to cure this infection if I don't find a doctor? Can you recommend other medicines?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Antibiotics only work when an infection is bacterial - not if the infection is viral or fungal.

It is best to use an antibiotic only under the advice of a qualified veterinarian.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/104375-antibiotics-arent-always-answer.html*


----------



## nimra (Apr 15, 2015)

I have bad news. No vet can make an appointment to check Daisy, and the others are only dogs and cats vets. I am just going to try to identify if it a viral or bacterial disease and feed Daisy the medicine myself. I am going to ask my friends dad who has a lot of birds and knows how to take care of them. He has helped my before. I will ask him to have a look at Daisy. Wish me luck!


----------

